

Ask HN: Do you use VaultPress or other WordPress backup tools? - maguay

I'm considering signing up for VaultPress for my site, but am holding back because of the price. The cheapest plan is about double what I'm paying per month right now for DreamHost hosting, and it really seems odd to pay more for backup than hosting!<p>I’ve used BackupBuddy for WordPress before, but it was way too intensive on my site and ended up doing recursive backups (by the time I noticed, it was trying to upload a 25Gb backup to Amazon S3 from a site that was only about 500Mb large at the time…). So, I killed it, and currently download a backup via FTP and push it to S3 manually every so often.<p>Does anyone here use VaultPress or another WordPress backup solution? Could you share your experiences with it?
======
euroclydon
Have you considered a cron job running mysqldump plus an incremental tar
command on the WP directory?

